# PC me quema los TDA2050



## cmontoya (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola amigos
En estos días puse a funcionar  un 2,1, el cual lo hice con un TDA7377 y 2 TDA2050 en modo puente para el subwoffer.

El proyecto funciona bien solo que últimamente me apareció un inconveniente, con la PC y el amplificador (aclaro que la pc tiene una tarjeta de sonido y funciona bien con otros amplificadores).

Al momento de apagar la PC  manda con un pico o un pop'c (no se si se escribe así) al igual que al prenderlo pero en dos ocasiones este pop al momento de apagar la PC  me a quemado uno de los dos TDA2050.

No se si estoy bien pero me parece que la PC genera un pico dañino al momento de prenderlo y apagarlo que solo afecta los TDA2050 del subwoffer por que el otro TDA7377 no le pasa eso,
además lo e puesto a funcionar con MP3 y DVD y funciona bien ningún ruido

PC con tarjeta  genius
Amplificador TDA2050 + TL071 (filtro subwoffer) y esta alimentado con 13-0-13

Alguien me puede explicar que esta pasando??? 
Como puedo solucionar este problema???
O como puedo proteger los 2 TDA2050 de esos peligrosos pops

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2013)

Ummmmmm que raro , fijate que estén bien los capacitores de desacople de entrada , podrias probar con dos 1N41498 en antiparalelo a masa en las entradas.

Poné el circuito que estás usando


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS

Gracias por tu consejo, pero perdona la ignorancia  no entendí muy bien  lo que me dijiste 
“1N41498 en antiparalelo a masa en las entradas” el zener no seria el 1N4148?? por que el 1N41498 no me suena y otra cosa no hay una imagen donde muestre como seria la conexión antiparalelo??
Perdona la ignorancia.

Y hay esta el plano del amplificador.......... funciona bien para el subwoffer
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2013)

Ponele los dos díodos 1N4148  en antiparalelo (paralelos pero uno invertido) , en paralelo con C8 , eso sería para limitar el POC

Saludos !


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele los dos díodos 1N4148  en antiparalelo (paralelos pero uno invertido) , en paralelo con C8 , eso sería para limitar el POC
> 
> Saludos !




No sé si será así la idea DOSMETROS????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2013)

Si , esa es la idea


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS 
Hice lo delos  zener 1n4148 pero nada siguió igual, entonces decidí tomar medidas con ayuda de la serie y la verdad me sorprendieron los datos que obtuve.

Señal que sale de  la PC al amplificador

-PC trabajando normal (escuchado música)  = 0.45vac

-PC apagando =2.07vac  y 1.558vdc (cuando decía que era un pop  cuando terminaba de apagar por completo  vota un pico la pc de esas medidas)

-PC encendiendo = 2.50vac y 1.177vdc (me di de cuenta que también es grande el pico que vota al momento de solo presionar el botón de power la PC)

También tome  datos de la salida del amplificador

-PC apagando =0.170vac
-PC encendiendo =0.640vac

Por lo que veo el problema son los picos de 2v que vota la PC 
No abra alguna forma de limitar estos picos???
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2013)

Los díodos que te hice poner limitarían a 0,65 V


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS
> Hice lo delos  zener 1n4148 pero nada siguió igual, entonces decidí tomar medidas con ayuda de la serie y la verdad me sorprendieron los datos que obtuve.



los 4148 no son zener

tambien puedes poner 1n4007 con eso limitas a 0,7V
o scotchys con eso limitas a 0,3V

y del plop es raro quizas tu fuente esta mala

mide los 5 y los 12V de la fuente al encender  y apagar

por cierto si tu tester no es rms o analogico
la lectura  no es muy confiable cuando mides sonido
a menos que el  el sonido es la onda de alterna


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 28, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> En estos días puse a funcionar un 2,1, el cual lo hice con un TDA7377 y 2 TDA2050 en modo puente para el subwoffer.
> 
> El proyecto funciona bien solo que últimamente me apareció un inconveniente, con la PC y el amplificador (aclaro que la pc tiene una tarjeta de sonido y funciona bien con otros amplificadores).
> ...


 _Amigo cmontoya, todo amplificador con IC Monolítico en Modo Bridge, se debe usar obligatorio la Red Zobel y proteccion de parlantes, para evitar estos inconvenientes como las Oscilaciones inversasyPicos, que pueden afectar o dañar sea la PC o el IC._ _Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 28, 2013)

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> _Amigo cmontoya, todo amplificador con IC Monolítico en Modo Bridge, se debe usar obligatorio la Red Zobel y proteccion de parlantes, para evitar estos inconvenientes como las Oscilaciones inversasyPicos, que pueden afectar o dañar sea la PC o el IC._
> _Saludos.__MDT._



SI este amplificador a lo mucho lo obligo a votar 10w o menos y es necesario el circuito de proteccion y Red Zobel???
Porque  la verdad no lo pongo a sonar a todo volumen

DOSMETROS  voy a colocar un 1n4148 extra después del pre (tl071)
Saludos


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 29, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> SI este amplificador a lo mucho lo obligo a votar 10w o menos y es necesario el circuito de proteccion y Red Zobel???
> Porque la verdad no lo pongo a sonar a todo volumen
> 
> DOSMETROS voy a colocar un 1n4148 extra después del pre (tl071)
> Saludos




Amigo cmontoya, como le comente todo amplificador con IC monolíticos en modo Puente, debe estar conexionado con la Red Zobel y protección a parlante, así lo use a 10% o al 80% de Volumen o de menor ganancia, debe conectar el amplificador como le recomiendo, la Red Zobel protege sus TDA y la fuente de señal que esté usando, de Corrientes y oscilaciones inversas  que estas se incrementan mucho mas en Modo Bridge.En Bridge tanto el encendido y apagado del amplificador es mucho mayor que uno en modo Stereo o Mono, por ello le recomiendo que tenga en cuenta lo que le comento, compare el valor en precio de una Red Zobel sencilla con un TDA quemado, la mayoría que ensambla estos Amplificadores en Bridge,  no tienen en cuenta estos factores que menciono y queman los TDA inclusive las fuentes de señal, como también se debe tener muy en cuenta que la Impedancia a conectar  debe ser únicamente de  8Ω o Mayor nunca debe ser menor. 
Saludos.
MDT.


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola MODULTRONIC
 Pues la verdad yo si sabía algo sobre el caso del red zobel pero yo pensaba que era para potencias altas y como mi ampli era para potencias bajas por eso no lo tome en cuenta 
pero gracias por la aclaración.
Tienes algún diseño o diagrama  de algún red zobel para este amplificador ?? 
Saludos


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 29, 2013)

no son truchos los TDA 2050? por que varias veces con estos en puente a +-23v los puse a trabajar a 2homs cada uno osea con con un woofer de 4homs y aparte le meti un pico de 5v cuando estaba conectando el pree,me confundi de cables oi el pop del woofery me di cuenta,conecte todo bien de nuevo y sin problemas.


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 30, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola MODULTRONIC
> Pues la verdad yo si sabía algo sobre el caso del red zobel pero yo pensaba que era para potencias altas y como mi ampli era para potencias bajas por eso no lo tome en cuenta
> pero gracias por la aclaración.
> Tienes algún diseño o diagrama de algún red zobel para este amplificador ??
> Saludos


 _Amigo cmontoya, si es muy importante conectar una Zobel en modo puente sin importar la potencia a trabajar de los TDA, la Red Zobel para conectar la encuentra aquí:_




http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp400w_mono.pdf _Incluye la Red Zobel._
_Saludos.__MDT_


----------

